
NHS England to act over fears Covid-19 focus could ‘do more harm than virus’ - DanBC
https://www.hsj.co.uk/policy-and-regulation/exclusive-nhse-to-act-over-fears-covid-19-focus-could-do-more-harm-than-virus/7027321.article?mkt_tok=eyJpIjoiT1dZM1pUUTBNemd4TkRRMSIsInQiOiJJQTlIMEk3cldpcERVUWI4cFEza2UyZzVYUDlhbDNXN1ZrWXRGZUtOS1dBaVBHUldkMTRNWkFjb2E3bnpWXC9kV3g1YmxBaVlKSTVrMzBRUXplc3ZIdlZxSXpTWEZnWFlicm9RQ2dEYjJVNEswemw0STdCQlFJN3FGcFwvaUxyc2lnIn0%3D
======
samizdis
It seems that the NHS is being pulled in two opposite directions at once.
Something has to give; the service had already been cut to the bone and
struggled every year with flu cases, plus the perennial tales of patients
placed in beds in the corridors of overcrowded hospitals.

